# Living together



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

I know the rules about living together if you aren't married are illegal, even though people do it, but what if you have female friends come over and visit? Is that still viewed the same if they stay with you?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Don't worry about it, just be discrete - the all night raves are probably not a good idea!

Unless someone complains - and that's very unusual unless it's a bitter ex, then you're fine, really, don't get stressed!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Don't worry about it, just be discrete - the all night raves are probably not a good idea!
> 
> Unless someone complains - and that's very unusual unless it's a bitter ex, then you're fine, really, don't get stressed!




Cheers.........nice haircut by the way


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

This seems to come up alot... The guy and girl thing. 

I think the whole use common sense, dont advertise what your doing, dont draw attention to ones self, and if you notice someone is getting curious, tell them its your cousin who came to visit


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

or sister as I read somewhere, maybe even on here, that siblings are ok?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Yea, but then you have to answer to why yours names are not the same...


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

she got married?????


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Seriously, DON'T WORRY!

Unless you have a particularly jealous ex of course!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Was your ex that terrible why you were married  LOL

Gosh.. just avoid all the questions and go stay in a hotel downtown. They are ok with the prosititution so wont mind a women friend accompanying you


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> They are ok with the prosititution so wont mind a women friend accompanying you


How DO you know that hun?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Women know everything!!
Remember the 2 simple rules:
Rule 1: The woman is always right
Rule 2: When she is wrong refer to rule 1


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

SBP said:


> Women know everything!!
> Remember the 2 simple rules:
> Rule 1: The woman is always right
> Rule 2: When she is wrong refer to rule 1


Except when she's welsh...


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

That is very true as they all too busy shagging


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

SBP said:


> That is very true as they all too busy shagging


So what you doing here? Home alone?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Maybe I am wrong??? 

And women are not always right but if a man knows whats good for him, he will refer to rule #1.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

still in UK don't arrive until end of Feb


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

SBP said:


> still in UK don't arrive until end of Feb


No snow here!

Except in Ski Dubai of course!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Bloody loads here and all the southern softies who can't drive in it for toffee keep sticking their cars in the ditch!


----------

